# Fremobnt, OH - Lady 2 ys BLk/tan



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11557020


Lady, 2 yr old, nice and well behaved, if not reclaimed available 8/1,
VERY URGENT POUND IS FULL

Pls load pics


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

Lady is a very nice and well behaved GSD. She is about two years old and probably about fifty pounds of dark sable beauty. She is friendly and would make a great family member for a lucky someone. If not reclaimed by her owners she will be available for adoption on 8/1 at 1:45 PM. Hurry to see her because the pound is full, no one likes euthanasia but there is only so much room at the shelter and dogs just keep coming in. Lady's adoption fee of $64 will pay for license, spay if needed, rabies vaccine and a DHLPP vaccine

Sandusky County Dog Warden's Office 
Fremont, OH 
419-334-2372 
Email Sandusky County Dog Warden's Office 
See more pets from Sandusky County Dog Warden's Office


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

She is in danger, this shelter has stated they are FULL !!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

URGENT


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed; left a message at shelter regarding her status.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Heard from shelter; they've removed her from the listings but she is still at the shelter. They believe they have the identity of the owner and are trying to contact him and have the owner release her to the shelter, then she will reappear on their site. She is healthy and a nice dog.


----------

